# The Nehls End Workshop



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*Its here*

My new shop arrived today, looking forward to setting it up. I bought a 12'x 30' gable shed with 8' walls. It was an interesting process to watch as they set it down in my yard today. Now I will have to save to start putting in the electrical. Plan to put 110 every 4' about 4' up on the walls and 220 every 8'. Plan to put 8 double bulb florescent fixtures in the ceiling for lighting. Along with some task lighting and outlets for hanging ceiling appliances and I'm sure there will be other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. Will start laying out for the boxes and go shopping to start pricing the sub panel and other electrical items that will be needed. The one nice thing about having other shops prior to my new one is that I learned quickly you never had enough electrical in the shop. So that will be the first thing I do in the shop so that I can start using it while setting things up the way I want them.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Its here*
> 
> My new shop arrived today, looking forward to setting it up. I bought a 12'x 30' gable shed with 8' walls. It was an interesting process to watch as they set it down in my yard today. Now I will have to save to start putting in the electrical. Plan to put 110 every 4' about 4' up on the walls and 220 every 8'. Plan to put 8 double bulb florescent fixtures in the ceiling for lighting. Along with some task lighting and outlets for hanging ceiling appliances and I'm sure there will be other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. Will start laying out for the boxes and go shopping to start pricing the sub panel and other electrical items that will be needed. The one nice thing about having other shops prior to my new one is that I learned quickly you never had enough electrical in the shop. So that will be the first thing I do in the shop so that I can start using it while setting things up the way I want them.


Please post some pictures so we can see your new shop.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Gregn said:


> *Its here*
> 
> My new shop arrived today, looking forward to setting it up. I bought a 12'x 30' gable shed with 8' walls. It was an interesting process to watch as they set it down in my yard today. Now I will have to save to start putting in the electrical. Plan to put 110 every 4' about 4' up on the walls and 220 every 8'. Plan to put 8 double bulb florescent fixtures in the ceiling for lighting. Along with some task lighting and outlets for hanging ceiling appliances and I'm sure there will be other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. Will start laying out for the boxes and go shopping to start pricing the sub panel and other electrical items that will be needed. The one nice thing about having other shops prior to my new one is that I learned quickly you never had enough electrical in the shop. So that will be the first thing I do in the shop so that I can start using it while setting things up the way I want them.


Me too love to see some pics.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Its here*
> 
> My new shop arrived today, looking forward to setting it up. I bought a 12'x 30' gable shed with 8' walls. It was an interesting process to watch as they set it down in my yard today. Now I will have to save to start putting in the electrical. Plan to put 110 every 4' about 4' up on the walls and 220 every 8'. Plan to put 8 double bulb florescent fixtures in the ceiling for lighting. Along with some task lighting and outlets for hanging ceiling appliances and I'm sure there will be other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. Will start laying out for the boxes and go shopping to start pricing the sub panel and other electrical items that will be needed. The one nice thing about having other shops prior to my new one is that I learned quickly you never had enough electrical in the shop. So that will be the first thing I do in the shop so that I can start using it while setting things up the way I want them.


yes pictures from start to end we look forward to follow your stress …LoL


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Its here*
> 
> My new shop arrived today, looking forward to setting it up. I bought a 12'x 30' gable shed with 8' walls. It was an interesting process to watch as they set it down in my yard today. Now I will have to save to start putting in the electrical. Plan to put 110 every 4' about 4' up on the walls and 220 every 8'. Plan to put 8 double bulb florescent fixtures in the ceiling for lighting. Along with some task lighting and outlets for hanging ceiling appliances and I'm sure there will be other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. Will start laying out for the boxes and go shopping to start pricing the sub panel and other electrical items that will be needed. The one nice thing about having other shops prior to my new one is that I learned quickly you never had enough electrical in the shop. So that will be the first thing I do in the shop so that I can start using it while setting things up the way I want them.


Cool. Just saw your pics also. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Its here*
> 
> My new shop arrived today, looking forward to setting it up. I bought a 12'x 30' gable shed with 8' walls. It was an interesting process to watch as they set it down in my yard today. Now I will have to save to start putting in the electrical. Plan to put 110 every 4' about 4' up on the walls and 220 every 8'. Plan to put 8 double bulb florescent fixtures in the ceiling for lighting. Along with some task lighting and outlets for hanging ceiling appliances and I'm sure there will be other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. Will start laying out for the boxes and go shopping to start pricing the sub panel and other electrical items that will be needed. The one nice thing about having other shops prior to my new one is that I learned quickly you never had enough electrical in the shop. So that will be the first thing I do in the shop so that I can start using it while setting things up the way I want them.


so is that what your gonna call it? if so it's cool now you just need a sighn and tee shirts with a logo on it, not to put pressure on ya. I want to get the same stuff for my shop!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Its here*
> 
> My new shop arrived today, looking forward to setting it up. I bought a 12'x 30' gable shed with 8' walls. It was an interesting process to watch as they set it down in my yard today. Now I will have to save to start putting in the electrical. Plan to put 110 every 4' about 4' up on the walls and 220 every 8'. Plan to put 8 double bulb florescent fixtures in the ceiling for lighting. Along with some task lighting and outlets for hanging ceiling appliances and I'm sure there will be other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. Will start laying out for the boxes and go shopping to start pricing the sub panel and other electrical items that will be needed. The one nice thing about having other shops prior to my new one is that I learned quickly you never had enough electrical in the shop. So that will be the first thing I do in the shop so that I can start using it while setting things up the way I want them.


Yes that is and will be the name of my shop. A fellow LumberJock made the name suggestion and I discussed it with my friends and they all liked it and said it sings and fit me well. Being new to LumberJocks I'm still feeling my way around the blog. I will post pics in the blog just have to get my sawdust filled brain to work this stuff out here.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Its here*
> 
> My new shop arrived today, looking forward to setting it up. I bought a 12'x 30' gable shed with 8' walls. It was an interesting process to watch as they set it down in my yard today. Now I will have to save to start putting in the electrical. Plan to put 110 every 4' about 4' up on the walls and 220 every 8'. Plan to put 8 double bulb florescent fixtures in the ceiling for lighting. Along with some task lighting and outlets for hanging ceiling appliances and I'm sure there will be other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. Will start laying out for the boxes and go shopping to start pricing the sub panel and other electrical items that will be needed. The one nice thing about having other shops prior to my new one is that I learned quickly you never had enough electrical in the shop. So that will be the first thing I do in the shop so that I can start using it while setting things up the way I want them.


That sound great, Greg. Why don't you take some pictures as your setting it up. That would be great.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all*

Being on a limited income you tend to plan things as carefully as possible if you can. Barring any short falls that may come your way. My plan for May was to get electrical boxes and some wire to begin the electrical work on the shop. 
Well Last week we got hit by official accounts, 88 mph straight line winds. My yard looked like a war zone with all the shingles that blew into the yard from the neighbors house behind me. The winds and the pieces of shingles were so powerful that it broke out the headlights and caved in the the metal around the headlights on one of my riding garden tractors. Okay no big thing right, just some clean up work there. But the major part of my damage was my wood fence on 2 sides of my property. I had just rebuilt a good part of the fence last summer. So now I just spent my monthly allotment of $200.00 to rebuild the fence. Buying new posts and 2×4 stringers to repair my fence before the city jumps on me about that. 
Okay so now you might be thinking, so the guy had a little bad luck there and he can just start fresh next month. Wrong here's where the really bad luck hits me. My car is leaking water and I can't find the leak. So I take it to the mechanic and he says its probably just the freeze plug, bring it in tomorrow and I'll fix it. I take it in and have my son bring me back home. About 30 minutes later my mechanic calls and says are you sitting down? I said shoot, he proceeds to tell me how bad the damage really is. It seems as I have had a problem for awhile cause some how oil has gotten into the water and softened the water hoses and that my leak is coming from my intake manifold and has to be replaced.
So its a good thing my mechanic, is my neighbor and he knows me pretty well. He said he'd do this off the books for about $750.00 Parts and labor. I told him I didn't have that kind of money right now. He asked if I could pay him in 60 days. I said yes, I can juggle the budget to to that. Of course this means it will set my plans back some on the shop. But what's a poor boy to do? At least my car will be fixed this week and the good part of all this is the mechanic is my neighbor. 
Lets see what happens next month, never know what might happen.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all*
> 
> Being on a limited income you tend to plan things as carefully as possible if you can. Barring any short falls that may come your way. My plan for May was to get electrical boxes and some wire to begin the electrical work on the shop.
> Well Last week we got hit by official accounts, 88 mph straight line winds. My yard looked like a war zone with all the shingles that blew into the yard from the neighbors house behind me. The winds and the pieces of shingles were so powerful that it broke out the headlights and caved in the the metal around the headlights on one of my riding garden tractors. Okay no big thing right, just some clean up work there. But the major part of my damage was my wood fence on 2 sides of my property. I had just rebuilt a good part of the fence last summer. So now I just spent my monthly allotment of $200.00 to rebuild the fence. Buying new posts and 2×4 stringers to repair my fence before the city jumps on me about that.
> ...


oh wow..sorry you got hit with that…reminds me of he haw…the good luck bad luch thing…well i hope things will work out and you get to your shop soon…wish i could help ya out…but my budget is prob lower then yours…do you know the term …skin of your teeth…..yep…im just lucky i got mine done when i had money….


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all*
> 
> Being on a limited income you tend to plan things as carefully as possible if you can. Barring any short falls that may come your way. My plan for May was to get electrical boxes and some wire to begin the electrical work on the shop.
> Well Last week we got hit by official accounts, 88 mph straight line winds. My yard looked like a war zone with all the shingles that blew into the yard from the neighbors house behind me. The winds and the pieces of shingles were so powerful that it broke out the headlights and caved in the the metal around the headlights on one of my riding garden tractors. Okay no big thing right, just some clean up work there. But the major part of my damage was my wood fence on 2 sides of my property. I had just rebuilt a good part of the fence last summer. So now I just spent my monthly allotment of $200.00 to rebuild the fence. Buying new posts and 2×4 stringers to repair my fence before the city jumps on me about that.
> ...


If oil has gotten into your coolant, there is an underlying issue, but it will not be, and I stress it CANNOT be an issue with the intake causing this issue. It is really hard for oil to get into the coolant. Typically when we see oil in coolant, it is a leak in the radiator. Automatic transmissions have coolers that are inside the radiator, and they can crack and introduce oil into the coolant. Bad intake manifolds can put water into the oil, but not the other way around. There are no oil passages in an intake manifold. Not a single one in any vehicle. However, the coolant passages can leak down into the lifter galley, putting coolant into the oil. But the oil in the lifter valley is not under pressure and cannot force oil into the coolant.

Please contact me with some more information. I am an ASE master technician, and an AC Delco master certified technician with over 30 years of professional experience, and I have nothing to gain by telling you what may be going on, where the neighbor, and the shop do. Also, $750 off the books for an intake is HIGH DOLLAR. I do manifolds at the house for a lot less. The gaskets will run about $100 if you get the high dollar Fel-Pro with the steel inserts, but most paper, tin, or plastic with rubber impregnated runners are under $50, sometimes as low as $10 for a set of Fel-Pro gaskets. You should expect maybe 3-6 hours of labor, and even at my shop at $83 an hour that still comes out to less then $500 labor… at the house i charge $40/hour, so you are looking at more like $250 or so in labor.

But the oil in the coolant is NOT caused by a leaking intake, or intake gasket. Please send me the vehicle information (year, make, model, auto or manual transmission), and we can discuss what to look for so that you can come to the proper diagnosis. If need be we can pass phone numbers and I can walk you through the inspection of the vehicle, rather then typing it all out. I am off all next week, so we can talk any time.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all*
> 
> Being on a limited income you tend to plan things as carefully as possible if you can. Barring any short falls that may come your way. My plan for May was to get electrical boxes and some wire to begin the electrical work on the shop.
> Well Last week we got hit by official accounts, 88 mph straight line winds. My yard looked like a war zone with all the shingles that blew into the yard from the neighbors house behind me. The winds and the pieces of shingles were so powerful that it broke out the headlights and caved in the the metal around the headlights on one of my riding garden tractors. Okay no big thing right, just some clean up work there. But the major part of my damage was my wood fence on 2 sides of my property. I had just rebuilt a good part of the fence last summer. So now I just spent my monthly allotment of $200.00 to rebuild the fence. Buying new posts and 2×4 stringers to repair my fence before the city jumps on me about that.
> ...


sandt38, I believe you are right. It is possible to get engine oil in the coolant with a cracked block. That's a far higher repair bill than $750. As another former (NI)ASE mechanic, listen to sandt38, gregn. Good for you, sandt38, for helping out!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Gregn said:


> *If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all*
> 
> Being on a limited income you tend to plan things as carefully as possible if you can. Barring any short falls that may come your way. My plan for May was to get electrical boxes and some wire to begin the electrical work on the shop.
> Well Last week we got hit by official accounts, 88 mph straight line winds. My yard looked like a war zone with all the shingles that blew into the yard from the neighbors house behind me. The winds and the pieces of shingles were so powerful that it broke out the headlights and caved in the the metal around the headlights on one of my riding garden tractors. Okay no big thing right, just some clean up work there. But the major part of my damage was my wood fence on 2 sides of my property. I had just rebuilt a good part of the fence last summer. So now I just spent my monthly allotment of $200.00 to rebuild the fence. Buying new posts and 2×4 stringers to repair my fence before the city jumps on me about that.
> ...


Sorry for your troubles Greg
What I try to do when I have problems I try to be grateful for what I have ,it's not much but it's more than some. So I Guess in your situation I would say to myself at lest my house was not knocked down and at least
I have a car and don't have to walk. It doesn't always work. but it's worth a try.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all*
> 
> Being on a limited income you tend to plan things as carefully as possible if you can. Barring any short falls that may come your way. My plan for May was to get electrical boxes and some wire to begin the electrical work on the shop.
> Well Last week we got hit by official accounts, 88 mph straight line winds. My yard looked like a war zone with all the shingles that blew into the yard from the neighbors house behind me. The winds and the pieces of shingles were so powerful that it broke out the headlights and caved in the the metal around the headlights on one of my riding garden tractors. Okay no big thing right, just some clean up work there. But the major part of my damage was my wood fence on 2 sides of my property. I had just rebuilt a good part of the fence last summer. So now I just spent my monthly allotment of $200.00 to rebuild the fence. Buying new posts and 2×4 stringers to repair my fence before the city jumps on me about that.
> ...


Greg, I'm sorry about your setback. I see this was posted a good while back and I really do hope that you have weathered this. I really sorry and hope that things have improved.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all*
> 
> Being on a limited income you tend to plan things as carefully as possible if you can. Barring any short falls that may come your way. My plan for May was to get electrical boxes and some wire to begin the electrical work on the shop.
> Well Last week we got hit by official accounts, 88 mph straight line winds. My yard looked like a war zone with all the shingles that blew into the yard from the neighbors house behind me. The winds and the pieces of shingles were so powerful that it broke out the headlights and caved in the the metal around the headlights on one of my riding garden tractors. Okay no big thing right, just some clean up work there. But the major part of my damage was my wood fence on 2 sides of my property. I had just rebuilt a good part of the fence last summer. So now I just spent my monthly allotment of $200.00 to rebuild the fence. Buying new posts and 2×4 stringers to repair my fence before the city jumps on me about that.
> ...


Best of luck to you. With everything that is going on, or not with the tax cut thing, and unemployment extensions not going and no job for LOML, I am starting to really feel the pinch as well… Not thrilled about the next year or so is shaping up to be…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*The Electrical Journey *

The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench. 
One of the first places I began with the electrical journey was the ceiling. Now the first thing I thought about was lighting. Which type of lighting to choose? Having a low ceiling means that the fixtures will have to be recessed to avoid accidental damage. Which also meant that these fixtures would have to be safe to be in contact with insulation and fit into the budget. What I chose for fixtures was eighteen 6" 150 watt recessed light fixtures. I got 23 watt CFL's which equals out to a 100 watt incandescent bulb. I wired the fixtures in three sets of six to switches. I also installed two rows of 120 volt outlets seven outlets in a row 4' apart, for a grand total of fourteen outlets in the ceiling. Now you may wonder why I would put so many outlets in the ceiling. It allows me to have power for ceiling hung electrical accessories such as air filter and any needed task lighting. That should cover any if not all electrical needs that I may have above me.
Now that the ceiling needs have been covered its time to move to the walls, and the needs there. No dream shop should be without 240 volt power, and mine is no exception. I put in six 240 volt circuits five for tool needs and one for the air compressor that will be in a shed about 25' from the south end of the shop. These were placed on the east and south walls. Four on the east wall and two on the south wall. They are placed 4' off the floor 8' apart. With one 240 outlet box on the south wall and the lead going down towards the floor to connect to the outside connection box for the underground line to the smaller shed for the air compressor.
Next is the 120 volt outlets, here I installed double outlet boxes 4' apart and 4' off the floor. On the north and south walls are two boxes for a total of eight outlets on each wall. On the east wall I installed eight boxes for a total of sixteen outlets. On the south wall I also placed a 120 volt outlet for the A/C unit to be on its own circuit. On the west wall are six boxes for a total of twelve outlets. I also installed two outside security lights and two outdoor 120 volt outlets for my outdoor use. There are four switches by the door three for the inside lights and one for the outside lights. My 100 amp sub panel box is also on the east wall which has twenty four circuits and twenty four spaces.
The power coming from the house to the shop was buried underground in conduit it took about 50' of wire for this. I ran 750' of 12 gauge wire for the 120 and 150' of 10 gauge for the 240. I got to power up last night. The CFLs light up the shop perfectly.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


Wow! You bought a lot of wire & receptacles! I really like the number of cans. Looks like a 100A loadcenter. Really nice job. I know that wasn't fun.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


Yes, its a 100 amp sub panel. The price of the cans was a more affordable route to go. They light up real well day or night. Really, it wasn't that bad to do. I did it over a couple of weeks so it wasn't overwhelming to do and gave me time to think things through as I went.


----------



## RJS (Aug 10, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


looks good, be sure to use as much power as possible. LOL!, I like the idea of having plugs wherever I need them now, and where I may need them in the future, extension cords really stink!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


I thought I had missed the inside building of Nehls end shop 
that is a great work you have made there … like it 
and later a flexspot to every working station and you can´t do it better

thanks for sharing 
looking forward to the next blog greg

take care
Dennis


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


Very cool shop…Don't worry a bout low ceilings, I'm on my second shop and never had a ceiling higher than 6'2".

Very nice with all the electrical. Good luck on your build.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


It's going to be a wonderful shop.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


Thanks Bob, The original wall height would have been that low, so I ordered the 8' walls. Yes the electrical is nice something my other shops didn't really have.

Thanks Helluva, it will be a nice cozy shop when its done.

Since the electrical is done and it will be a while before the rest before I can afford to get it insulated and finished I will be moving in my tools to get them out of storage. Right now I'm working on some storage type benches so I can get back to woodworking again while waiting to finish it out.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


wow, that is an impressive amount of lighting! I like your approach though, if you are going to build a dream shop, you might as well do it right though and never have to hunt for a free outlet again.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


Wow! You sure got me beat on the electrical. My shop has probably twice the square feet and 1/4 of the power outlets. I've got only 3 240v outlets, and a useless AC unit is plugged into one of them. Useless because I live in Alabama and the shop is, so far, uninsulated. I've got only 4 outlets in the ceiling and two of them are intended for garage door openers. The lighting looks good too.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


Thanks Ocelot, I have some machines that can be wired 120 or 240 that I've been wanting to wire 240. My last 2 shops were power starved and had to add extra circuits. Didn't want to go through that again. The CFL's do a good job.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Gregn said:


> *The Electrical Journey *
> 
> The new shop stood idle for a year after arrival till finances allowed to do the electrical work.
> Now every good woodworker knows that no matter the size of the shop the electrical work is one of the major components for any shop. Being the woodworker that I am, I was not going to have an under powered wood shop. Some might say I'm overpowered for the size of building that my dream shop is. I do know that extension cords will become an endangered item in the shop with the exception for the retractable cord that will be mounted on the ceiling over the work bench.
> ...


Very nice job. Very similar to what I did with all the outlets along each wall, both 120 & 240.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*Taking A Direct Hit*

Early Monday morning was an abrupt awakening. A bright flash, a loud crack and a house shaking hit. We were struck by lighting. The tallest tree in the neighborhood was struck by lighting and it was our tree next to the drive way by the house. While no one was hurt and no damage to the house, it did take out some appliances and the network card on my computer. Tree an 80'-100' Pine was hit at the top and peeled a bark stripe to the base shattering bark all over the yard and house.

Now I've seen trees that were struck by lighting, killing some completely and some partially. My concern is what will be the end result of our tree. Will it survive any or will it slowly die off? Common sense tells me that it needs to come down to prevent injury and damage to ourselves and others near by. The problem is that we can't do it or afford to have it done. If I could do it or afford it, it would certainly make for a great harvest of lumber.

So I'm asking for the charity of any fellow Lumber Jocks in or near Northern Oklahoma that could share their generosity in helping us to remove this liability from our property. In return you would receive our most sincere gratefulness for your generosity. As well as a added benefit of what I would think yield a nice wood gloat. The tree is straight and about 6' around at the base.


















Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Taking A Direct Hit*
> 
> Early Monday morning was an abrupt awakening. A bright flash, a loud crack and a house shaking hit. We were struck by lighting. The tallest tree in the neighborhood was struck by lighting and it was our tree next to the drive way by the house. While no one was hurt and no damage to the house, it did take out some appliances and the network card on my computer. Tree an 80'-100' Pine was hit at the top and peeled a bark stripe to the base shattering bark all over the yard and house.
> 
> ...


Looking at the photo, it seems that it would be fairly simple to take down the tree. The path to fell it across the front yard as shown in the first photo seems clear and the tree seems to be standing straight without a significant lean… An hour with a chain saw and it would be down, limbed and the trunk bucked into sawlog lengths. The worst thing would be getting the logs to the mill. Perhaps you could get a portable mill to come to the site.

Good Luck and remember…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Taking A Direct Hit*
> 
> Early Monday morning was an abrupt awakening. A bright flash, a loud crack and a house shaking hit. We were struck by lighting. The tallest tree in the neighborhood was struck by lighting and it was our tree next to the drive way by the house. While no one was hurt and no damage to the house, it did take out some appliances and the network card on my computer. Tree an 80'-100' Pine was hit at the top and peeled a bark stripe to the base shattering bark all over the yard and house.
> 
> ...


Have you tried contacting the city or county to see if they could come out and do it. I would think they would have a crew that did this kind of stuff. Maybe home owners insurance would take care of something like this.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Taking A Direct Hit*
> 
> Early Monday morning was an abrupt awakening. A bright flash, a loud crack and a house shaking hit. We were struck by lighting. The tallest tree in the neighborhood was struck by lighting and it was our tree next to the drive way by the house. While no one was hurt and no damage to the house, it did take out some appliances and the network card on my computer. Tree an 80'-100' Pine was hit at the top and peeled a bark stripe to the base shattering bark all over the yard and house.
> 
> ...


Maybe your tree does not have to come down at all. I have copied the following from Morgan Tree Service's (certified arborists) website

When Lightning Strikes Your Tree

There is no pattern or "norm" to be expected from the effects of lightning when it strikes a tree. Two classes of damage can and often do occur in a wide variety of combinations.

First, the mechanical and structural damage to a tree may be very slight to the point of being almost unnoticeable, or it may be extensive as though a bomb had exploded from inside the tree. A very common physical indicator of a lightning event is the classic vertical stripping where bark, and sometimes the wood underneath, is torn from the trunk or major scaffold limbs. This stripping may skip or it may be continuous most the way up the tree. As well, it may rise straight up vertically or it may spiral around the trunk like a peppermint candycane. With some events, bark can be violently blown off the tree in circumferential sections partially or completely around the trunk or limb(s). This stripping may also physically interrupt the vascular tissues that conduct fluids up and down in the tree's living cambial structures under the bark.

The second kind of lightning damage is the systemic and may not be easy or immediately observable. This is the functional interruption of the tree's vascular function due to burning and traumatization of root lairs and conductive tissues. Once again, this phenomena may be very slight or extensive to the extreme of complete vascular shutdown. Also, mechanical and systemic damage can combine in a struck tree in any number of ways. A badly (physically) damaged tree may continue to live while a tree that hardly appears touched may brown out quickly and die. Large tall trees that carry high volumes of water during the hot summer seasons when electrical storms are common are most likely to be lightning victims. Mature old oaks are common classic examples of this kind of tree.

If your tree is truck by lightning, the immediate physical damage and safety considerations will need assessment. *If the tree does not exhibit obvious safety concerns (structural or mechanical) and seems generally intact, the next step is likely to wait until the end of the summer or even until the following spring to evaluate the tree's ability to bud and produce functioning leaves.* A valid assessment of systemic function alone is difficult-to-impossible immediately after a strike. If the root system is seriously damaged or destroyed, no amount of immediate fertilization or other treatment will help or turn it around. There can even be an economic advantage in "waiting to see". Little remedial advantage is usually lost in the interim. If the tree is substantially green two to four months after the strike, it is advisable to bark trace the wounded areas, cutting away loose separated bark back to point of solid attachment to the underneath. Then apply a good wood tissue insecticide such as dursban or lindane to all exposed wounded areas/surfaces. This will help to repel borers and other wood-inhabiting or wood damaging insects. Then, in the fall, a quality soluble root-builder fertilizer will help to restore root function. Soil texture and compaction tests may indicate that mycorrhizal inoculation and/or soil aeration (for clay soils) can also do much to restore vitality through restoration of a hospitable environment. Dead and damaged limbs and parts should then be removed. Premature deadwood removal may necessitate a second follow-up operation.

emphasis added.

Good luck.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Taking A Direct Hit*
> 
> Early Monday morning was an abrupt awakening. A bright flash, a loud crack and a house shaking hit. We were struck by lighting. The tallest tree in the neighborhood was struck by lighting and it was our tree next to the drive way by the house. While no one was hurt and no damage to the house, it did take out some appliances and the network card on my computer. Tree an 80'-100' Pine was hit at the top and peeled a bark stripe to the base shattering bark all over the yard and house.
> 
> ...


I have a similar problem except it is 2 pines up front, and a hackberry I believe out back that need to come down properly, but I don't have the $800.00 the tree services quoted me… Anybody want some trees?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Taking A Direct Hit*
> 
> Early Monday morning was an abrupt awakening. A bright flash, a loud crack and a house shaking hit. We were struck by lighting. The tallest tree in the neighborhood was struck by lighting and it was our tree next to the drive way by the house. While no one was hurt and no damage to the house, it did take out some appliances and the network card on my computer. Tree an 80'-100' Pine was hit at the top and peeled a bark stripe to the base shattering bark all over the yard and house.
> 
> ...


Bill, City says there's no immediate danger and won't touch it. As for homeowners insurance we had to let it lapse because of finances. I know it sucks not having it.

Jack, very interesting and informative article. Much of what I have observed before myself. Unfortunately whether or not this tree survives. I can not live with *THE LOOK* the wife will give me until this tree is taken care of. This is one of those times when I know to just man up and say yes dear your right. One way or another I know this tree will come down. Its just to good of tree to not give someone a chance to harvest from before someone just cuts it down and haul of to the landfill.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Taking A Direct Hit*
> 
> Early Monday morning was an abrupt awakening. A bright flash, a loud crack and a house shaking hit. We were struck by lighting. The tallest tree in the neighborhood was struck by lighting and it was our tree next to the drive way by the house. While no one was hurt and no damage to the house, it did take out some appliances and the network card on my computer. Tree an 80'-100' Pine was hit at the top and peeled a bark stripe to the base shattering bark all over the yard and house.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear you have this problem 
but realy glad no one was hurt or any other damage on the house 
hope you will solve this soon

take care
Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*The Coming Out and Going In*

The tools are coming out of storage and along with coming out means Cleaning up. Having been in storage for a couple of years my machines are in need of some TLC. Yesterday I brought to the shop some of my machines to start putting into place. I finally have my workbench to work on so this will help to make the clean up process go a little easier.

I started with the Band Saw last night and began disassembling the movable parts that began rusting. I got the table cleaned up of most of the rust. A little more elbow grease and it will be ready for some wax. The other parts have been cleaning up fairly quickly. I will finish cleaning the body and lube everything and have it back together today.

Next on the list will be the Radial Arm Drill Press. It seems to have acquired more rust than the Band Saw did. The steel used for the column and the radial arm seem to need the most work. I put a oily rag with a plastic bag around the chuck last night before going to the house for the night. Hopefully that will do some good while I clean up the table and column and arm.

My lathe didn't look to bad as most of it is painted although there are a couple of parts that need to be replaced because of damage being moved into storage. The Jointer you can just about imagine what it looks like. Any way things are getting done and the shop is finally beginning to look like a shop. I still have more to come but I'm dependent on the help of others and when their time is available to help. Will try to get some pics later today to post. Anyway things are coming together in piece work making for a small shop to come to life without being crowded doing it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Gregn said:


> *The Coming Out and Going In*
> 
> The tools are coming out of storage and along with coming out means Cleaning up. Having been in storage for a couple of years my machines are in need of some TLC. Yesterday I brought to the shop some of my machines to start putting into place. I finally have my workbench to work on so this will help to make the clean up process go a little easier.
> 
> ...


I stored my tools for an entire year while I was away on business. When I opened my handplane bin, it was like Xmas over and over again. It's a really wonderful feeling to put your hands back on your tools.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *The Coming Out and Going In*
> 
> The tools are coming out of storage and along with coming out means Cleaning up. Having been in storage for a couple of years my machines are in need of some TLC. Yesterday I brought to the shop some of my machines to start putting into place. I finally have my workbench to work on so this will help to make the clean up process go a little easier.
> 
> ...


I agree, I feel like a kid all over again without having to buy all the toys (er tools ) again.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *The Coming Out and Going In*
> 
> The tools are coming out of storage and along with coming out means Cleaning up. Having been in storage for a couple of years my machines are in need of some TLC. Yesterday I brought to the shop some of my machines to start putting into place. I finally have my workbench to work on so this will help to make the clean up process go a little easier.
> 
> ...


great days !

it seems to take more time
cause all the memories
come with them

but at least they aren't
like old tight clothes
from your 'disco dancing' days

welcome back

maybe a square 2×4 to start ?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*Coming Together*

The shop is finally coming together and looking like a woodworkers shop. I've been busy cleaning the rust from my tools and getting things ready to use. Unfortunately my camera died and am unable to take pics of my progress at this time. Don't have much left to get out of storage the air compressor and table saw and my lumber stash. I don't know how my lumber will look as it was just stacked without stickering it before stacking. Hopefully it will be okay as it was pretty dry when it was stored. I did take my RAS off its metal stand and set it on a rolling stand till it can be mounted in a bench. Unfortunately my benches that I made for my height are a tad to low to mount the RAS to the bench as the radial arm sits low enough that it hits my arm when I go to reach for the handle. So it looks as I will need to redo the bench height to make it more comfortable to use. But that's another project, the main objective is getting things up and running for now. So now I have to decide which to get next a new camera or the laptop I was offered through my church for $200 thats in good condition. I'm inclined to go with the laptop as I can take pics in the shop with the web cam till I get another camera. Damn I miss my camera its always nice to share pics with everyone.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Gregn said:


> *Coming Together*
> 
> The shop is finally coming together and looking like a woodworkers shop. I've been busy cleaning the rust from my tools and getting things ready to use. Unfortunately my camera died and am unable to take pics of my progress at this time. Don't have much left to get out of storage the air compressor and table saw and my lumber stash. I don't know how my lumber will look as it was just stacked without stickering it before stacking. Hopefully it will be okay as it was pretty dry when it was stored. I did take my RAS off its metal stand and set it on a rolling stand till it can be mounted in a bench. Unfortunately my benches that I made for my height are a tad to low to mount the RAS to the bench as the radial arm sits low enough that it hits my arm when I go to reach for the handle. So it looks as I will need to redo the bench height to make it more comfortable to use. But that's another project, the main objective is getting things up and running for now. So now I have to decide which to get next a new camera or the laptop I was offered through my church for $200 thats in good condition. I'm inclined to go with the laptop as I can take pics in the shop with the web cam till I get another camera. Damn I miss my camera its always nice to share pics with everyone.


Isn't it fun to see your shop slowly come together? How about some pictures.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Coming Together*
> 
> The shop is finally coming together and looking like a woodworkers shop. I've been busy cleaning the rust from my tools and getting things ready to use. Unfortunately my camera died and am unable to take pics of my progress at this time. Don't have much left to get out of storage the air compressor and table saw and my lumber stash. I don't know how my lumber will look as it was just stacked without stickering it before stacking. Hopefully it will be okay as it was pretty dry when it was stored. I did take my RAS off its metal stand and set it on a rolling stand till it can be mounted in a bench. Unfortunately my benches that I made for my height are a tad to low to mount the RAS to the bench as the radial arm sits low enough that it hits my arm when I go to reach for the handle. So it looks as I will need to redo the bench height to make it more comfortable to use. But that's another project, the main objective is getting things up and running for now. So now I have to decide which to get next a new camera or the laptop I was offered through my church for $200 thats in good condition. I'm inclined to go with the laptop as I can take pics in the shop with the web cam till I get another camera. Damn I miss my camera its always nice to share pics with everyone.


Good one Roz…. 
sorry to hear your camera died …. its funny how such a little bastard can be such an importen tool
to have around all the time

Looking forward to see your progress in the shop 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*

Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.








































































There you have it the nickle tour of The Nehls End Workshop.


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*
> 
> Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.
> 
> ...


Please come and clean up and organize my shop, it is a giant mess! A wonderful looking shop, very well set up, your should be proud of this work. Thanks for sharing! I have a dart board in my shop also….. How bid is this workshop. I was looking at a 2 floor barn that is 14 by 24, $7999. That may or may not be in the cards!

-Mike


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*
> 
> Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.
> 
> ...


Its a 12×30 building with 8' walls. The building ran me $5500.00 that included having the floor insulated. This is probably the cleanest it will be.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Gregn said:


> *Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*
> 
> Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.
> 
> ...


Great job Greg. Very nicely organized. I am sure you will have many enjoyable hours in it. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*
> 
> Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.
> 
> ...


that is a nice setup. your RAS looks like one i just picked up on CL for $25 to temp. replace my TS that i smoked the motor have fun out their


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*
> 
> Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.
> 
> ...


Your shop is great. I love it. You seem to have plenty of room and some nice equipment to boot. Congratulations for a job well done.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*
> 
> Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.
> 
> ...


looking real goood Greg 
thank´s for the grand tour it has been a pleassure to follow 
congrat´s with your new …...will be a mancave 

take care
Dennis


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*
> 
> Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.
> 
> ...


Great Looking shop


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *Shop Tour, I've gone as far as I can go*
> 
> Its been a long slow progress setting up the new shop. I've gone as far as I'm able to go at this time and will have to continue the rest of the shop projects as time and budget will allow. Its time to start working in the shop as it sits now and see what changes I will need to make while waiting to finishing out the rest of the shop. I borrowed my son's camera so that I could give you a shop tour of the Nehls End Workshop.
> 
> ...


Great looking shop you have there Greg, I had to take a double take at first, I thought I was looking at my own lol

Nice space and tools, you've done a sterling job on setting it up - I'll have to postya few more pics of mine, it's changed some …............but still not finished.

Cheers


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*I just have to love my Brother in-law*

Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.

Anyway, He took me into his toy room out in the garage. Not being a woodworker he had some pretty neat tools none the less. While we were talking he pulled out a box and handed it to me and said I could use it more than he ever would. Here's what was in the box.


























I was wondering if anyone has used these products and what your opinion is and if the single cutter molding works as good as the 3 cutter molding heads?

All in all I'm sure they will be put to good use in the shop.

I won't go into all the other goodies with the exception of a tachometer that you can use to check the rpm's of motors and belts on my machines.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


nice haul greg

i've used the dadoes 
and the molding cutters

you want to have a good saw for them
and a dado insert for them

the hold downs look good


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


Thanks David,

The pictures are from the net. The set was bought by his father who never used them for some reason. They are all in their original packaging.

How is the cut with the single cutter molding head? I'm thinking that it will take a slow rate of feed to get a fairly smooth cut.

I thought the hold downs looked good as well, in fact the spring hold downs are still taped together yet with the factory tape to hold them together for shipping.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


I used the molding cutters on my radial arm saw before I got my shaper. I mounted the cutter and turned the motor 90 degreea so the cutter was running horozontal. I made a auxallary rizer platform and fence to give clearence for the motor shaft. I always did the profiles in multiple passes and the work came out very well. Just a lot slower than the shaper.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


I have the dado blade set and the one blade molding head. The dado blade set is mucho nice, but you have to be careful with the single blade molding head. It is easy, if you feed too fast, go have the darn thing slam into the wood and everythng goes to Hades. Shallow depth and slow feed is best.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


Thanks guys, 
Your confirming my thoughts about the molding head.
I plan to use the molding head on the table saw, although you never know I use the RAS quite a bit.

Oluf, I was thinking I would have to do something like a platform for the same reason you stated.

nomercadies, Glad to hear your'e pleased with the dado set. I had been wanting to upgrade from the cheap one that I have. That was one of my fears as well with just one cutter blade. Would you say a 16th to and 8th of and inch would be a good depth of cut to start with?


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


I have the three head unit too, so my best thoughts are to use the three instead of the one. I keep the one because it was my father's. If I was still using it, I would start with just contacting the wood until you get a feel for it. The size of the unit demands you use the wide insert on the table top so trying to do small pieces is very dangerous. If the stock tips up the one head will catch it. I bet if you look over the information on the net you will find lots of people that are afraid of this cutter. If there is something about the wood you are using that is a surprise, it is better to find out about it with a pass that is very shallow. I am not sure I would be brave enough to go deeper than an 8th. If there is a weakness in the wood the one cutter may snap it off and start devouring and spewing things … not to scare you or anything.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


I think we've all inherited that molder head, it scares the crap out of me honestly. Ive run it a few times with pine and it cut well but definately stand back when it gets goin. I also have the same hold down still in the box that i got after my uncle had passed and its still in the box, maybe one day ill attach it to somethin.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


The RAS is nice if you are making moldings or frame stock. You shape the two edges on wide boards. They are much safer to handle. Take them to the table saw and rip off to the finished size. Go back to the RAS and shape two more edges. The one cutter does not like thin stock at all unless you have it backed up with a heavy guide rail.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


oluf is absolutely right.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


Now that is going to cost you mere thousands of dollars cause now your going to have to buy more woodworking tools…... RAS sounds in order….... Once you get the bug you can not get rid of it only feed it….. now when he comes to visit you need to do a cool project to pass on the joy…....

As to your question if a single moulding head vs a 3 head cutter…. The 3 head or even 2 head will be better, the 2nd or 3rd cutter will help merely getting the chips out of the way and of course it will be more balanced and easier on your spindles,bearings…... I have a ton of those cutters you have and a head which accepts two of those type cutters. When doing mouldings, the longest knife determins the finish quality. Only way to have both cutters cut the same is having a jointed machine. Now were talking big big bucks….....


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


Nice BIL, now you have to make something nice for him! He seems like one to have on your good side!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gregn said:


> *I just have to love my Brother in-law*
> 
> Well fellow Lumberjocks, I just had to tell you that about my trip to Colorado this last week.
> I hadn't had a chance to get to know my BIL until my trip to their home. I went to bring back my two nephews to help with some yard projects. So I got to spend some time with my BIL and get to know each other.
> ...


Thanks all for confirming what was going through my mind.
Oluf, I had that very same thought.
Gshepard, I have the RAS already. This just adds to the goodies.


----------

